# Questions on breeding reds...



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I've read SuperNates website about breeding natts. I have 3 reds that are all around 6"-7" and am trying to get them to breed. Today I started off my weekly water change at 50% instead of the usual 30. Is there anything else that I can do to try to stimulate them to breed? I know if you do huge water changes it can help them think that its the rainy season and its time for them to start laying eggs. Any other suggestions?


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

i don't know if this help's but i've noticed that my fish tend to start they're breeding cycle when i increase the air flow.something that also seem's to trigger them is fluctuations in water temp. plus or minus a couple of degrees.good luck... :smile:


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks for the advice, any other suggestions from anyone?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

tecknik21 said:


> Thanks for the advice, any other suggestions from anyone?


 talk to nike..he seems to know the secret


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

maybe 3's not enough to breed, you could have all 3 of the same sex, its unlikly but possible.

even if you have different sexes, say 2 males, 1 female or vica-versa, the one single sex may not want to breed.

do you have pics of your P's? are they dark?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I have some pics posted here http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=11641 they do sometimes turn black but I dont think its because of breeding. They sometimes turn their color off and later on they can turn them on again. And actually I have 4 reds at 6"-7". I forgot to include the red that is almost blind.


----------

